# My little loner



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,

here are 3 sample pics from one of Cody's days at doggie day care. You can see the photos are time stamped from the webcam.

I spoke with the people there and they said Cody was not afraid, but just those the slide as his little chill spot.

anyhow, i thought they were funny, but was also wondering if anyone elses dog act like a loner at day care? he loves to play with other dogs when im around, so im wondering if me being absent had an effect on his mood/willingness to play?

thanks


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

love the slide pics! Looks like he's claimed at his "spot"


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

I should also add there were plenty of times I checked the webcam and he was mingling. I do still find it odd he chose to spend so much time in his little castle lol


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks Jakoda...do you think his behavior was weird? he's 9.5 months...I figured he'd annoy every dog in there wanting to play so much.

OR, maybe he was tired. when he's not at day care, he's crated for the day and sleeps....


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

We put Niko in doggy day care in an effort to get him to want to play and socialize with other dogs. Instead he would just sit by the door and wait for it all to be over. He would also bark at other dogs if they got too close. He went about a dozen times and played with one particular dog twice. Not much progress.

It sounds like your dog is fine with other dogs (not scared or anything). Somewhere I heard (and this could be complete bull pucky) that sometimes GSDs will only want to play with other GSD's. Maybe your dog is a snob.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hi karma, 

lol, that would be snobby of him! so did you stop taking Niko? 

I've noticed it has helped Cody a lot while were on walks. he's not quite as interested in the other dogs...still is, but much better about not barking/pulling the leash to get to them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lol so far of my shepherds, Shasta is the only one who will play with other dogs. My adults will only play with other shepherds or shepherd mixes. So i would say they're snobby lol. I guess they just know other dogs cant handle or know how to play like a shepherd does!!!

he looks very content in his "castle". thats just too funny. he's watching over his loyal subjects!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I've never seen a shepherd in daycare that really wanted to be there. They arew always to themselves. They aren't labs or goldens that love to play with just anybody. They much prefer to be with mom/dad.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

chicagojosh said:


> hi karma,
> 
> lol, that would be snobby of him! so did you stop taking Niko?
> 
> I've noticed it has helped Cody a lot while were on walks. he's not quite as interested in the other dogs...still is, but much better about not barking/pulling the leash to get to them.


Yeah, we stopped taking him. He came home super hyper every time, plus it was an hour drive each way to take him there. I would spend the day (I took him one day a week) hanging out at a mall and then pick him up in the afternoon and drive home. It got tiresome, and then with the hyperness, the fact that it didn't seem to be working based on what the trainers were telling us, and also he picked up some bad habits (humping and scratching at the door) made us decide to stop taking him.

I'm glad to hear it's working for you, how cool that they have cameras!!! I'd never get anything done if I were you, I'd be on the puppy cam all day.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks all...

maybe he is a normal GSD. a couple co-workers and me were just dying laughing as we pulled up the webcam and sure enough...there's Cody back on the slide.

he plays with a neighbors dog...Golden Retriever, and played well with my buddies black lab. but i am always around

his head may be too consumed with thoughts like "where am i?" & "When is dad coming to get me?" to think about playing...


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

good point Karma...i hope he doesn't learn and bad habits there. 

this day care is about 5 minutes from my work so much much more conveniant than your situation.

lol yeah, i had the webcam mimimized in my task bar and pulled it up every couple min...bad i know


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder if he enjoys being over (higher / taller) then other dogs, almost like a dominating posture? It reminded me of a Quiet King watching over his people.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I wonder if he enjoys being over (higher / taller) then other dogs, almost like a dominating posture? It reminded me of a Quiet King watching over his people.


that could be lillie....awww king cody lol

thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

He'd make a wonderful King! You should get a crown, and then ask the Day Care Dude to put it on him every time he gets in/on his castle. Then show it to your co-workers!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

hes a shepherd, he is in an elevated position surveying his territory


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Lilie said:


> He'd make a wonderful King! You should get a crown, and then ask the Day Care Dude to put it on him every time he gets in/on his castle. Then show it to your co-workers!


I go get him a burger king crown ASAP. you're briliiant!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

ken k said:


> hes a shepherd, he is in an elevated position surveying his territory


 
haha, there we go...i got a smart pup don't I? lol


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I think he's pretty smart, he grabbed the best seat in the house.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He does look as though he's on a throne surveying his domain. Tomorrow "off with their heads!"


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

He looks very much like the king. LOL! I don't know much about doggy day care, but I just wanted to say the pics are priceless! He looks so cute on top of the slide!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

HAHA! I love those pics. i have never used a doggie daycare before, but he appears to be just hangin out...as someone mentioned earlier, GSD's aren't Goldens or Labs...I could totally see Stryder doing that same thing if he were in the same situation.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think that is too funny! 

He is so cute in his little castle.


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

king of the castle? lol


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks for all the feedback everyone... 

he hasn't been back to daycare since these photos, but im curious to see if he goes back to his castle next time. i'll probably get him back next week.

good to know everyone seems to think its kind of normal gsd behavior. i dont want him to be anti-social with other dogs lol


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

He's got the best seat in the house ! LOL


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Great pictures! I love his castle!!

I'm curious about how Minna would react to being in doggy daycare. She loves to meet new dogs, but now that you guys mention it -- the only dog (besides my own) that she has really played normal with was her german shepherd friend in puppy school....so maybe she does prefer german shepherds to other dogs -- very interesting.


----------

